# Lens to take to Ireland



## SPL (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Hope some of you have some good advice, because I’m driving myself nuts! I’m planning a weeklong trip to Ireland in mid January. We will be in the South and West coastal areas and planning on indoor, street, and landscape shots. I am planning on taking a 5D III with a 17-40mm f4, and 24-105mm f4. I can’t decide if I should bring along my 70-200mm f2.8 IS also. Love that lens, but it is somewhat heavy and does add to our gear.

I know this type of question has been tossed around a lot,…but, any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mortadella (Dec 4, 2012)

I know that you are trying to lighten the load that you will be carrying, but take everything you can. When I travel I like to take a single bag for gear, everything I can fit in it goes with me whether I think I really need that focal length or not. You just never know when an opportunity may come up that requires it.

I feel if its not that much of an inconvenience.....take it, its better than regretting not having it. 

If I had to choose 2 of those 3 lenses you mentioned though, I would probably take the 17-40 & 70-200. You should be good with the landscape and street shots with that setup.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 4, 2012)

Like DB I also live in Ireland. If you are coming by ferry from the UK with a car take the lot, if you have to fly and get your luggage down to a minimum I'd suggest the 17-40 and the 70-200 with a 40 pancake or a nifty 50 if you have one or can borrow one, With the 5D3 you should be able to set an appropriate ISO for low light levels without worry. As a bonus sunrise is about 8.00 am and sunset about 4.00 pm at this time of year so the 'best ' light is easily accessible!
Don't know how familiar you are with Ireland but if you want to discuss your itinerary drop me a mail and I'll be happy to help if I can (commsATiol.ie ~ replace AT with the usual!)


----------



## kiniro (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been lucky enough to travel to Ireland twice in the last 3 years. Even more lucky that everyday I was there it was sunny!
Back then I only had a Canon T2i and the kit lens. I have to go back and take new pictures with my 5D Mark III and my 24-70mm and 70-200mm lenses. Those are the only lenses I have and I'd be happy with those 2 lenses if I were to travel there again.


----------



## KreutzerPhotography (Dec 18, 2012)

I would grab the 17-40 and 70-200... That is my basic lens setup for weddings. I have tried midrange lenses like the 50mm and just dont enjoy the perspective. and you get the best of both worlds with these two. /UWA to short tele sounds good to me. Most places you will shoot will be either necessity for UWA or necessity of tele. 

At least that is what I run into...

Basically the 17-40 covers all landscape, city scape, architecture, or environmental portraits... while the 70-200 is great for portraits...


----------



## jabbott (Dec 18, 2012)

I second what Kreutzer says above. I just got back from a month-long trip to India and Nepal, and brought a 5D3, 17-40L, 70-200 f/4L IS, 50mm f/1.4 and 2X extender with me. I left the 24-70L and 70-200 f/2.8L II at home but didn't miss them for a minute. When I visited Nepal I hiked up to Everest Base Camp, where keeping the weight of my daypack minimized was crucial, so I left the 50mm and 2X extender behind in Kathmandu and only traveled with the 5D3, 17-40 and 70-200 on the trek. Got some amazing photos and was able to travel relatively light at the same time. Using the 70-200 f/2.8L would obviously be heavier but like someone mentioned earlier, Ireland can be dark sometimes due to the weather. It was sunny most of the days where I was at so I didn't need the larger max aperture...

I visited southwest Ireland back in 2001, although at the time I was just starting to get into photography... you are in for a treat considering the location and the gear you're going to bring. Have fun!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 18, 2012)

When I do small trips I carry an Event Messenger from lowepro with a flash plus triggers, 24, 50 and 85. So in your case, the 24-105. I used to bring 30 pounds of gear , but never use any of it. If I'm just going out with one lens, the 35 is my favorite.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 18, 2012)

I presume you are driving around Ireland rather than treking. The 70-200mm is a great landscape lens. As there alot of Islands dotted around the coast the extra length can also be very useful. The weight is definately the disadvantage. As to the weather the winters have been getting drier and colder and the summer's wetter. Hopefully you will get good weather because Sunrise and Sunset are at very good times.
Locations I could recommend are
Dingle Peninsula (especially out to Slea Head to see the Blasket Islands)
Beara Peninsula (Castletownbere to Ahillies)
Sheep's Head
Mizen Head (amazing walk to the lighthouse - I'm not 100% sure if it's open in winter -check on line)
Iconic Cliffs of Moher
Ring of Kerry
Come to Blarney Castle and Gardens (you can kiss the Blarney Stone while you are at it).
This is a look out to the Blasket Islands
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fergalocallaghan/8080855621/#in/photostream

Enjoy your trip - if you can avoid rain you will get some amazing shots.
I've travelled all over the world and still the west coast of Ireland takes my breath away.

Kind Regards
Fergal


----------

